# Sure cuts a lot pro



## FOEprints (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys , I just getting sure cuts pro and i have a I-Mac. I was wondering if its compatible with the US cutter MH871-MK2? Meaning does it always works and cut right and send the image over right?


----------



## morenosuave (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got the same cutter and it worked with the demo version, so now I will buy the actual program and get started


----------

